# E92 Dealer Bulletin & Vehicle Ordering Guide



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

A Bimmerfest.com exclusive...

E92 Dealer Bulletin

E92 Vehicle Ordering Guide


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

A few new colors, but not raelly much anything new in terms of equipment.

What does 100% Options mean?

Although I'm curious about this Montego Blue color.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Calif65GM said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> A few new colors, but not raelly much anything new in terms of equipment.
> 
> ...


It means that if you are over 6' and has 32" inseam, you can forget about this car.

Non deleteable sunroof is retarded, hopefully the E92 M3 will have a deleteable sunroof option. With the E46 M3, my mere 6'2" frame and 32" inseam was able to fit in the car. With helmet on, I have less than an inch of headroom.

The E90 didn't have that much more headroom, and if they follow their design pattern, the coupe will have less headroom than the sedan, so with sunroof, good luck fitting in the car in normal driving position.


----------

